# Need for advice to immigrate to Australia



## a.zaidan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello everyone 
I am from kuwait middle east, stateless but i am having a valid passport, i am 30 y.o a husban and a father to a 5 y.o daugter.
I have a nursing diploma and i am working in the ambulance department as a dispatcher for about 5 years.
Life here is so difficult for us to live .
I am planning to start new life and future with my family by moving to Australia. 

I would like to ask, who might help me with some guidance about applying to work and have a permanent residency, also if i am planning to get the Australian recidenship.
Thanks to all


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

When you say stateless, do you mean you have no citizenship?

Also, you may want to post this question under the visa & immigration section of the forum. Some may be able to answer you there.


----------

